
In 5 years, the Midwest will have more startups than Silicon Valley - endswapper
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/28/in-5-years-the-midwest-will-have-more-startups-than-silicon-valley/?
======
endswapper
If you aren't familiar with it, Columbus, OH is perhaps surprisingly
cosmopolitan. Ohio State University is massive and contributes to its
diversity in a significant way.

Columbus is also "America's Test Market,"
[http://www.columbusmonthly.com/content/stories/2015/01/how-c...](http://www.columbusmonthly.com/content/stories/2015/01/how-
columbus-became-americas-test-market.html).

The three points at the end are worthwhile, especially the point about
perception not being reality.

With the cost of SV, and the evolution of work-life balance, value locations
like Columbus, Cleveland, Detroit, etc. may have an advantage.

